# EquiRoyal Event Saddle Package



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody knows if this tack is quality? I don't have much money to spend, but I want something that is going to hold up for a long time, at least until I do have more money to buy something nicer.

EquiRoyal Event Saddle Package - Statelinetack.com

Also, would this even fit a 13hh pony? The smallest size is 16in


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Those saddle packages are garbage. Don't waste your money.

Save up for a nice used leather saddle, or go with one of the better made synthetics.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It may last you a year or two. Whether or not it fits the pony depends on the ponys shape and the saddles shape. The size of the seat has nothing to do with the fit for the pony - that's the size for the rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try and find something else then.


----------

